# lid--what is it?



## APOTHEHUTCH (Sep 26, 2011)

bought a "the gem" quart & it had this clear lid/band on it.Embossed in center of glass lid is "SM".
 Im not much of a jar guy but I can't find it in redbook,tho i could of easily overlooked it.
 thanks!


----------



## ajohn (Sep 26, 2011)

The band looks like it is Canadian,and I'm too sabe in the lid


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 26, 2011)

> I'm too sabe in the lid


 
 [sm=lol.gif]


----------



## towhead (Sep 27, 2011)

Ajohn:  What?  -Julie


----------



## ajohn (Sep 27, 2011)

Did my big 'ol fat, crooked, arthritic,broken twisted,cut up(did I mention ugly?) fingers fail to keep up with my partially pickled,bruised,banged up,"now where did I leave those truck keys"brain again???[&o][]
 Or was it my A.D.D.combined with the years of drug and booze abuse?[8|]
   NOPE! The answer to question that has puzzled mankind from the very beginning is;" It was Monday"[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 27, 2011)

Well now, I thought you were talking Spanglish there, AJ.. "Tu sabe" = "... you see.. in fact it is .." [8|]


----------



## APOTHEHUTCH (Sep 27, 2011)

lol,Wether i get an answer or not,this post is cracken me up[]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Sep 27, 2011)

Kraken?


----------



## ajohn (Sep 28, 2011)

What were we talking about....oh yah...Let's see if I can get us back on track.
  APO, without seeing the whole jar it would be hard to tell which variation of "THE GEM" jar you have.I'm just guessing here,but I would say that your jar is a Canadian jar by the looks of the screw band.I'm also pretty sure the glass insert does not go to this jar, as most of the glass inserts from these "GEM" jars have a bunch of patent dates on them.
 Well that's about the extent of my comprende.Muchos Grasiass,Antonio-Jaun


----------



## towhead (Sep 29, 2011)

ok then...  -Julie


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Oct 2, 2011)

Julie[][8|][][][]


----------



## towhead (Oct 3, 2011)

**


----------

